# Which Shibuya sight do you recommend for recurve and why?



## Miles Gloriosus (Feb 11, 2006)

Accra 300 because it's the exact same sight, and costs a quarter as much as the Shibuya sights.

It's a shame Accra went out of business.


----------



## ptcrad24 (Jan 7, 2005)

*yeah that's suck*



Miles Gloriosus said:


> Accra 300 because it's the exact same sight, and costs a quarter as much as the Shibuya sights.
> 
> It's a shame Accra went out of business.



I just want to try on the Shibuya sight..


----------



## anson (Nov 24, 2004)

Miles Gloriosus said:


> Accra 300 because it's the exact same sight, and costs a quarter as much as the Shibuya sights.
> 
> It's a shame Accra went out of business.


Its not hard to tell you have no idea what an Ultima is...The only Dual Click Series were like the Accras, but the new Ultima is honestly the best sight I have ever seen/used. However, I must say that a sight is a sight, as long as it doesn't move it is functional...everything else is just a luxury.
With that being said I have shot a Dual Click Standard (aluminum Extension) for many years with a great deal of success until I was graciously given an Ultima in Vegas. So unless you really got the money burning a hole in your pocket this is probably the best bang for your buck.


----------



## anson (Nov 24, 2004)

I forgot to mention the difference between the Ultima RC and CP isn't aluminum extension vs carbon extension (although this features is avalible...), its the RC is meant for recurves and comes with a 8/32" apperature block, and is a couple ounces lighter. While, the CP comes with a armored 3rd axis and 10/32" apperature block. 
The Dual Click Extreme, even though "older technology" is made entirly of carbon (except the apperature), while the ultima just has a caron extension...
Also if memory serves me correctly from Vegas, the prices were 280 for the Ulitma Carbon, and 200 for the Ultima Aluminum (it was the same as the Surelocs...). I could be off by a few Hamiltons though, it was a week ago :wink:


----------



## Miles Gloriosus (Feb 11, 2006)

anson said:


> Its not hard to tell you have no idea what an Ultima is...The only Dual Click Series were like the Accras, but the new Ultima is honestly the best sight I have ever seen/used.


I was about to say that the Ultima was just an Accra with a simplified apperature, before I realized that this applies to every sight on the market.

Thus, my comments about the Accra apply to any sight ever.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Its not hard to tell you have no idea what an Ultima is...


Anson, a little less confrontational style will go a long way...  

My son has an Accra 300 on his bow (rare find these days) and it's not the sight that the Shibuya is. The Shibuya has a much better windage block and aperature holder IMO. But no doubt the 300 is one of the best buys ever in a recurve sight.

If I were in the market for a Shibuya sight, there is no way I could lay off of their newest offering (ultima), as it reminds me of my Sure-loc's 

John.


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

If money wasn't an issue, I'd recommend the Ultima RC. 

A very good friend of mine at my local club shoots with the Dual Click Carbon and I use the Ultima RC. Both are superb sights IMHO and are well worth the money you pay. Personally, I think a best buy would be the aluminum Dual Click since you really don't gain tremendous amounts by going all carbon. The Dual Click requires you to fasten down locking screws to lock in your settings, while the Ultima does not. A small luxury, but it is worth $100 to you? With all that said, I don't think you can go wrong with any of the Shibuya sights.


----------



## zydeco (Jan 14, 2005)

I am not ashamed to admit that I am pretty much a novice, but here are my thoughts. I shoot a Dual Click Standard and like it. I would prefer a more expensive sight that perhaps is a little easier to adjust elevation wise. Having said that the Shibuya is rock solid and has not let me down. I do agree that the aperture block is well build and solid. 

Right now, my ability has yet to catch up with my equipment and I am holding off the urge to buy a SurLoc QuestX until my form and skills improve. My bottom line is that the top dollar sights are great if you have the money and don't need the dollars for other things.


----------



## anson (Nov 24, 2004)

limbwalker said:


> Anson, a little less confrontational style will go a long way...


Ya, I suppose that did come across a little harsh, but most people honestly have no idea what an Ultima is, but yet they are more than quick to hash on it (not saying miles was hashing on it, but his comments were unfounded.).
I could be wrong but wasn't the RX10 around before the Acura 300??


----------



## Miles Gloriosus (Feb 11, 2006)

If it was, then they developed a time machine, went forward in time, and copied Accra's idea.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

the original shibuya was used by Darrell Pace to set the greatest record in the history of recurve archery (at least until the 1400 of Ms Park)-his 1341 that lasted 10 years and was shot with ALUMINUM arrows.

the accra was a great sight for the money-I have several and some parts. the knobs were easily lost and sadly Ann Hoyt's repair kid didn't have any since she said people always were buying those LOST KNOBS. the first version of the shibuya had too much stuff on it and was prone to bugger up in nasty weather. The accra on the other hand-could move inadvertently.

the newer dual click is the best buy on the market. I have a few, a couple of the similar jobs with the carbon and two of the new ultima RC,

for FITA its my favorite sight

for FIELD I like the sureloc best of all. the sureloc allows you to switch out a broken aperture immediately if you have a spare carrier or change them indoors if the light sucks

the drive on the bottom of the surelock is faster

I like being able to take the entire windage block off the sight though

I prefer the adjustments of both these sights over the other top shibuya.

A cavalier clicker fits better on the sureloc

you can't go wrong with either


----------



## ptcrad24 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Shibuya Ultima RC*

must be a great sight.. I will give it a try.. Thank you very much everybody. I will give you my blessing.


----------



## ptcrad24 (Jan 7, 2005)

*I brought the SHibuya Ultima RC*

It's a nice sight.. Does anybody want to buy my Sure loc AThen limited Edition?


----------

